# Deportation advice - Norway



## JR72 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi there

I am a UK passport holder living and working in Norway. I have been here for several years (7 years continuous), I have a permanent
job here as an engineer, I am married to a Norwegian and even own a house here.

Long before Brexit, I was threatened at the Schengen border by the border control (Norwegian police) where the officer threatened me with not allowing me entry on my return. I had been seen by this person several times in the past and his behaviour seemed to be motivated by a serious dislike of non-Norwegian speaking foreigners living in the country. I asked the European Commission about my rights under the Schengen Agreement and it turned out my usual 5 minute long mini-interrogation from this guy, and his threat to not let me in in the future based on the fact he didn’t like my face, to be something that shouldn’t be happening.

I complained to the police here....
...to my complete surprise, they investigated, found that officer had broken several codes of conduct within the police, and disciplined him (apparently).

roll on to post-Brexit times and I don’t have a legal right to be here anymore. I applied for permanent residency in December 2020, and had an appointment with the police on the first week of the following January, to be told I couldn’t apply for permanent residency under EU/EEA rules, because ‘the Uk had left the EU’. Even though I pointed out I applied before the UK left, this didn’t change anything; application rejected.
A few weeks later, I got asked to send some documents to the police, and when I asked why, they told me they had swapped my application to the new ‘brexit’ one for brits in Norway.
Several calls to UDI over the course of 2021 turned up two recalling statements; 1. I had an application in the system and 2. If I went to the UK to visit relatives, i would be refused entry back into Norway without a residency certificate.
The end of 2021 required all brits to have applied for settled status, so I decided to check the status of my application, given that it was critical to my living and working here.
When I logged in to the UDI system it turned out that there was no application ‘in the system’ as they put it, there was a half-complete application someone else had started but hadn’t sent - so for all of 2021, I thought i had an application being processed when in fact I hadn’t.
I filled out an application in December last year, so now I definitely do have an application in, but god knows how long that will take to process.
Without going on, I do know one person who was deported last year for not having a residency certificate when he presented himself at the border, so this isn’t an irrational fear. He did get back into the country a few months later, but as a senior manager in an major oil company, I guess his company helped him overturn that.
In the bold type of the application confirmation email I got when I applied, it mentions if my application is unsuccessful, I would be expelled not only from Norway but Schengen too... I remember when I moved here, it took a few weeks of ferries and driving a van through Europe to get here, and to return the van. If expulsion ever happened I would be completely screwed because I’m pretty sure they don’t go and say “here, have 28days to allow you to move out”. Then there’s the selling of the house and finding somewhere new to live in the UK etc etc...

So i was wondering if anyone has had recent experience of deportation from Norway?
What was the process and how much notice were you given?


----------

